# EMT Physical



## Moretisha (Jan 11, 2022)

Hi there, a friend of mine wis thinking of going through the EMT course but is concerned about the drug test as well. He takes an anti depressant as well as methylphenidate for his aspergers syndrome. Would he even be a candidate for an EMT program? I thought as one as he discloses that information he would be fine, but I'm not sure.


----------



## MMiz (Jan 11, 2022)

Moretisha said:


> Hi there, a friend of mine wis thinking of going through the EMT course but is concerned about the drug test as well. He takes an anti depressant as well as methylphenidate for his aspergers syndrome. Would he even be a candidate for an EMT program? I thought as one as he discloses that information he would be fine, but I'm not sure.



Neither would be an issue for a drug test.  The normal protocol is for a drug testing service to reach out to the patient if they were to test positive, and as long as they're able to provide a valid prescription then it's reported to the company as a "negative" test.


----------



## Wilsonwalla (May 7, 2022)

Moretisha said:


> Hi there, a friend of mine wis thinking of going through the EMT course but is concerned about the drug test as well. He takes an anti depressant as well as methylphenidate for his aspergers syndrome. Would he even be a candidate for an EMT program? I thought as one as he discloses that information he would be fine, but I'm not sure.


he could try at least


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 7, 2022)

No issues with a valid prescription.


----------

